# Anyone in Dallas/Fort Worth area.. Need help..



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

If anyone is in the Dallas/Fort Worth area and is willing to go check out a quad I'm interested in purchasing please pm me for my contact info! This would be a huge favor because I am @ 5 hours away and cannot just swing by and check it out. This is a serious request and I'm willing to compensate $20 (via Paypal) for your gas. Thanks God Bless


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

where at up here, I live in arlington.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Eastexasmudder said:


> where at up here, I live in arlington.


In the "HEB" area of Fort Worth... That what he said


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

TexasDAD said:


> In the "HEB" area of Fort Worth... That what he said


Not the grocery store but I think it stands for 3 different suburb names


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

It's hurst euless bedford, it's like 10 minutes from my house. I'll be off work in about 20 minutes. If you can set something up I can go take a look at it for you today.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Pm sent bud. Thanks


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

That's what I love about this forum, the camaraderie is endless!!! Pretty darn good of ya Eastexasmudder! Hope it all works out!!!:bigok:


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Pictures taken, bike test rode, emails sent, phone calls made. It looks good, power slides nicely. And always remember I rode your baby first! Hehe. Glad I could help Levi!!!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Eastexasmudder said:


> Pictures taken, bike test rode, emails sent, phone calls made. It looks good, power slides nicely. And always remember I rode your baby first! Hehe. Glad I could help Levi!!!


:haha: ....Now I just want to know when its getting its new home


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

What kind/brand of bike is it? EFI Brute?????


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

tmfisher57 said:


> That's what I love about this forum, the camaraderie is endless!!! Pretty darn good of ya Eastexasmudder! Hope it all works out!!!:bigok:


 
Ditto!!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm not spoiling Levi's surprise, if/when he gets it he can announce what he has. All I can say is I liked it and if I just dint buy a rzr id be all over it.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Must be an outty or newer EFI brute. :bigok:


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Well wanna say THANK YOU to EastTexasMudder for your help bud... I hate to admit this boys and girls but I'm selling my Brute tomorrow and hopefully buying an '07 Outlander Max 800 Limited. It's already modded out: wild boar rad relocate, snorkels, 14" black ss212's, 2" rdc lift, brand new 4000lbs winch, renegade shocks, 99% new 30" (all skinny) Backs, 2 Odyssey gel batteries ran in parrelel, split tube mtx marine 6.5's speakers, HID's, extra set of wheels and tires, the list keeps goin. Oh yeah it has the Garmin gps unit mounted on handlebars for when Filthy gets lost I can tell him where to go!!! Lol it's a blessing to be able to snag for the price I'm gettin it. But don't worry MIMB fam I'll still be around here just posting a little more in the "canned ham" section I guess.. Lol and I guess my signature might change a bit also. 

Well John I'm gonna steal my own thread and let y'all know I'll have a set of 30" skinny Backs for trade soon... Headed to bed, I'll see y'all tomorrow


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet. We need more people posting in that section!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats on the new purchase! Major props for helping a member out like that. Sounds like it was hard work.



Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while 33 stories up in the air chilling on my cooling towers


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Congrats on the new purchase! Major props for helping a member out like that. Sounds like it was hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while 33 stories up in the air chilling on my cooling towers


Well I'm Going to the dark side this weekend!! The funds worked themselves out and I will be on a Canned Ham by Sunday. I'll post pics when I can! 

I truly cannot thank my MIMB fam enough. Yeah u can find me on the canam forum too but I wouldn't leave MIMB for nuthin!!! 

FilthyRedneck and DirtRoadRedneck all I can say is y'all better watch out in March at River Run...!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just bring all that handy CanAm info you learn over there, to here :bigok:


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Just bring all that handy CanAm info you learn over there, to here :bigok:


You know I will. BTW Polaris425 you got any stickers laying @? My Brute will be advertising even after the sale lol I need some more!!


----------

